# Can't seem to stop buying guns!!!



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't seem to stop buying guns!!! :lol:

This all started when I won weatherby vanguard at the gun club raffle. It right handed and I shoot left so I decided I would sell it and buy myself to left handed gun. Was not sure what caliber to get so I started looking at all of them .I ended up buying more that I figured .here what I got

Remington left hand 700Bdl 30.06 used

Tikka 270 WSM New on the way

Savage model 10 223 heavy barrel

Of course I needed scopes for these guns so I ordered a vxlll Leupold 4.5-14x40mm LR for the tikka

Pick up a used Leupold var x llc for the remington 30.06

The savage was just a deal I could not bas up. It come with a scope a BSA 8-32 x50 not sure about Bsa But I thinking it looks better than it is, will probably have to be ebayed .

That good I very happy with them,The problem is I just found a deal on a left hand tikka 243 . The problem with shooting left hand if you see a deal you think you better get it because the lefty's dont come up to often. Not sure if I should grab it.

I also want to thank everyone that has responded to my questions on riffles, calibers, and scopes This a great site and I glad I found it.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i would buy them when you still can just remember obama just got elected! but seriously you should look into reloading the WSM or it is going to cost you a fortune to shoot. i own a 7 WSM and a 243 WSSM and have not shot a factory round out of either in more than 3 years. It got old paying $40 a box real fast.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Good choice on the Tikka. :beer: I've owned mine(300wsm) for 2 1/2 years and wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## polluing (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey wanna like u know all about the rifles its uses advantages n all just check it out :sniper: 
http://riflestock.net


----------

